# Issues in MAUI Wap browser



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I would like to know why the MAUI Wap browser is too slow. I have noticed that it takes loads of time to load a site, and most sites are not supported. Is there an alternative browser which can be used in China mobiles rather than MAUI Wap browser? Please help.


----------

